# .357 Magnum Holster



## southernhoss73 (Nov 18, 2011)

I am turning 21 in December and my dad is giving one of his .357 Magnums and I was looking for a form fitted holster. I know they're out there cause my dad has one, only problem is his is left handed and I'm right handed . Does anyone know where I could get one?

Thanks 
    Andrew


----------



## Wiskey_33 (Nov 18, 2011)

Contact Blademan on here. He just made me one for my Super Blackhawk.

Awesome holster. I'm going to post up some pics when I get around to taking them.


----------



## hunter63john (Nov 18, 2011)

what is the make, model, and barrel length?


----------



## frankwright (Nov 18, 2011)

What style holster do you want? There are thousands out there that will probably fit.
Some of the things to consider are:

Open carry or concealed
strong hand or cross draw
thumb break or open top

Name the make, model and barrel length and what you plan to do with the gun and we can pick some good holster options for you.
From store bought to custom and from cheap to expensive.


----------



## grizzlyblake (Nov 18, 2011)

I like the Bianchi 5BH for an off the shelf, and Simply Rugged for a one-off design. If you can wait a few weeks the Simply Rugged is well worth it and will last forever.


----------



## LRanger007 (Nov 18, 2011)

Check out F.I.S.T Holsters on the web.


----------



## southernhoss73 (Nov 18, 2011)

I would like a leather holster with a fitted wire frame. I want one like my dad's, I think his was made by Bianchi. I believe the pistol is the 3.5 barrel length.


----------



## southernhoss73 (Nov 18, 2011)

grizzlyblake said:


> I like the Bianchi 5BH for an off the shelf, and Simply Rugged for a one-off design. If you can wait a few weeks the Simply Rugged is well worth it and will last forever.



What kind of price range does this design run?


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 18, 2011)

I've bought about a dozen holsters from www.copsplus.com they have great prices and a huge selection of all kinds of holsters.

What is the gun, maybe someone can give a more precise recomendation? 3.5" barrel, but what brand?


----------



## frankwright (Nov 19, 2011)

http://www.midwayusa.com/product/36...t-hand-s-and-w-k-l-frame-4-barrel-leather-tan


----------



## southernhoss73 (Nov 28, 2011)

Sorry I didnt know much about the pistol at first. I just knew thats what I wanted. Its a Ruger .357 with a 3.5 inch barrel.

Thanks


----------



## southernhoss73 (Nov 28, 2011)

Is the Ruger Service Six now the Ruger GP100?


----------



## Silver Mallard (Dec 2, 2011)

southernhoss73 said:


> Is the Ruger Service Six now the Ruger GP100?



The Ruger GP100 replaced the Sec. six. / speed six line back in the mid - late 80's I think.(someone correct me if I'm wrong). You should be able to find virtually any holster you want for that gun. Nothing better than getting a gun for your 21st birthday, especially when it is handed down from you dad or granddad.


----------

